# Pelvicachromis taeniatus 'Nigerian red' spawn



## pugtroph (May 8, 2008)

Hello,

Wanted to share my excitement with a new spawn from a pair of Nigerian Red. These are my favorite westie, they are just too cool!

Pug


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

Thats cool! Can you tell a little about your water parameters? Ph, kH, gH, using C02 etc? Also that looks like nice gravel .. what is it?


----------

